# Safety glasses mod



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

My new prescription safety glasses arrived. Aviator style, excellent quality and a decent price. They originally came with a polycarbonate side protection but I was't happy with the look so I did a quick DIY modification using some old leather scraps I had.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks great, I used to wear those when walking over the Glaciers up in Alaska to keep the glare off of the ice from blinding me.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I got my latest prescription in 3M safety glasses too. I just feel safer with the tougher frames and lenses with the activities I tend to pursue  Nice mod you have done to yours


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Heck yeah excellent mod. I use those over the glasses safety glasses. They’re okay. Inexpensive at any rate.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

These look like the chester 5000 glasses.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I like this!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

HOE said:


> I like this!


Thanks. It works as a pair of safety glasses but unfortunately it hasn't improved my shooting accuracy.


----------

